# Interessantes Bild



## peymanmr (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, mit was für ein Programm das Bild gemacht worden ist?

http://www.maylife.eu/content/imgwin.php?imgsrc=bilder/01004q.jpg

Also mit Photoshop kriege ich hin so ein Foto zu composen, aber wie man das Originalbild macht, interessiert mich.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Peyman


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf "Kamera" 


Alex


----------



## peymanmr (21. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich überhaupt nicht, hast du vielleicht ein Link für mich


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2008)

:suspekt: 
Ka|me|ra, die; -, -s [Kurzf. von ?Camera obscura]: a) Aufnahmegerät für Filmaufnahmen;
Fernsehkamera: die Kamera läuft, ...
Die "Kamera" ist ein enger Verwandter des Fotoapparates aus der Familie der foto-
technischen Apparatur. Einen natürlichen Feind der Kamera gibt es nicht, meist ist
die Kamera selbst der Feind - vgl. hierzu Paparazzi.

*scnr* ;-]


----------



## peymanmr (22. Februar 2008)

Hahaha...

Ich weiß, dass es ein Bildmontage ist. Was ich aber wissen wollte, wie das untere Bild gemacht worden ist.


----------



## ink (22. Februar 2008)

Moin
Du meinst die Streifen auf dem Boden oder was?
Mit PS oder Illu etc...


----------



## peymanmr (22. Februar 2008)

genau die meine ich


----------



## ink (22. Februar 2008)

Dann beschäftige dich ein wenig mit Freistellen, ggf Ebenenmasken, mit dem
Zeichenstiftwerkzeug (und Rechteckwerkzeug), am Ende mit den Füllmethoden (ob 
Farbe, Multiplizieren, Ineinanderkopieren oder weiches Licht etc am Besten passt)

Peez


----------



## peymanmr (22. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal, das es nicht mit Photoshop gemacht worden ist.
Ich weiß schon wie ich ein Bild dadrin platziere.
Es gibt sicherlich doch andere Programme, womit man so ein Bild erstellen kann.


----------



## ink (22. Februar 2008)

Was hast du gegen PS (bzw was spricht dagegen)?
Willst du n Prog was das automatisch macht?


----------



## janoc (22. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja der "Data Becker Lanzeitbelichtungsmacher V2.0" weiter.

Wieso fragst du eigentlich, wenn du es eh besser weißt?


----------



## peymanmr (22. Februar 2008)

Also Photoshop ist wunderbar, blos wenn ich so ein Effekt machen möchte, wird es super Komplex. 
Ich dachte vielleicht, die haben es mit ein Videoprogramm diesen Effekt gemacht, dann in Photoshop Boden als Auswahl, Das Effekt-Bild perspektivisch verzerrt und mit Ebenenmaske die Wände auf Transpaert gestellt.

Was ich aber wissen wollte, ob man für so ein Effekt was anderes außer Photoshop nehmen kann.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, andere Programme können durchaus ähnliche Resultate erzielen. 
Nur ist die Arbeit im Grunde genommen die selbe, wenn Du diesen 
Effekt in einem *2D*-Programm nachbauen willst. 

Und ähnlich deiner Beschreibung kann man auch in Photoshop umgehen:
Effekt zeichnen => Perspektivisch transformieren => Säulen, Wände wegretuschieren

Grüße


----------



## peymanmr (22. Februar 2008)

Und wie würdest du sowas machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2008)

Hm, genauso wie oben beschrieben. 

Noch ein kleiner Tip:
Ab Photoshop CS2 gibt es den sog. Fluchtpunktfilter, 
welcher Dir mit der Perspektive ungemein helfen kann.


//edit: Mal noch auf die Schnelle ein Beispiel gebastelt.


----------



## peymanmr (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Markus,

wie ich das Bild platziere, weiß ich.
Mich interessiert aber, wie man die Kreise macht. Sie sehen 3dimensional aus.


----------



## ink (25. Februar 2008)

Moin
Verschiedene Kreise malen, verschieden färben und
dann entweder Gaußscher Weichzeichner und/oder Radialer Weichzeichner.
Jedem Kreis weist du einen anderen Wert zu.
Du kannst aber auch ein Quadrat malen und dann den radialen Weichzeichner...
Also viele Wege führn nach Rom 

edit: Natürlich noch die Transparenz und/oder die Ebenenstile (Multiplizieren etc) einstellen


----------



## peymanmr (26. Februar 2008)

hi,

Vielen Dank, deine Vorschlag gefällt mir schon viel besser. Aber das wird blos nicht richtig sauber. Vielleicht brauche ich ja auch mehr Kreise.


----------



## maxxomatic (6. März 2008)

Hast du 5 min überlegt bevor Du hier gepostet hast ?


----------



## ShadowMan (6. März 2008)

Die Kreise könntest du auch mit einer Langzeitbelichtung sehr schön machen. Ein 3d-Programm wie Cinema 4d könnte da ebenfalls eine gute Lösung sein, wobei das mit Photoshop aber ebenfalls realisierbar wäre. Die Wege sind auf jeden Fall vielseitig und viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom, je nachdem was dir für Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## peymanmr (7. März 2008)

maxxomatic 

Ich verstehe dich dich?

Hallo ShadowMan,

Vielen Dank für dein Antwort. Ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass man es auch mit ein 3D Programm realisiert kann. Das Problem bei Photoshop ist, dass man nicht genau arbeiten kann. Aber wenn ich mir in ein 3d Programm Kreise zeichnen könnte und mit Langzeitbelichtung ein Effekt mache, habe ich natürlich ein Regelmäßigkeit drin und könnte versch. ähnliche Bilder machen. 
Jetzt muss ich blos wissen wie...

Gruß
Peyman


----------



## janoc (7. März 2008)

peymanmr hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem bei Photoshop ist, dass man nicht genau arbeiten kann.



Wo liegt denn die "Ungenauigkeit" bei Photoshop?


----------



## peymanmr (7. März 2008)

Ich kann zwar mit Photoshop und sehr viel Ebenen und Masken versuchen sowas zu basteln, wenn ich aber jetzt mehrere Bilder auf ähnliche Art und Weise machen will, wird es schwierig. Photoshop ist Klasse, aber natürlich schwierig gleiche Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## janoc (7. März 2008)

Du kannst dir wiederkehrende Arbeitsschritte in Aktionen zusammenfassen und viel Zeit sparen.

Wenn du viele Bilder machen musst, die irgendwie ähnlich aber nicht gleich sind, wirst du auch mit anderen Programmen viel Arbeit haben. Was genau willst du eigentlich erzielen?
Du fragst immer so ungenau und windest dich bei deinen Antworten wie ein Aal


----------



## peymanmr (7. März 2008)

Hallo,

also ich muss für jemand solche Bilder machen, allerding muss ich so flexibel sein, dass ich immer wieder so ähnliche machen kann. Deswegen bevor ich ihn ein Muster schicke, muss ich ein gute Lösung finden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. März 2008)

Hi,

Wie janoc schon anmerkte ist es sehr schwierig für uns (zumindest geht es mir so ),
Dein genaues Vorhaben nachzuvollziehen. Sag uns präzise, was Du vor hast und wir
tun unser Bestes, Dir zu helfen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, suchst Du nun nach einer möglichst flexiblen
Vorlage, schnell und gut den Untergrund auszutauschen, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist, empfehle ich Dir, den Untergrund soweit zu maskieren, dass Du
nur noch den neuen Bodenbelag darauf trappieren zu brauchst und ggf. ein wenig
perspektivisch bearbeiten musst. Das spart schon mal gehörig Arbeit.

In deinem Fall wären das alle geraden Flächen die parallel zum Boden verlaufen. 

Grüße


----------

